# What do I do with my African Cichlid fry? Help!



## sinapresents (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi,

I noticed my female Peacock Cichlid holding eggs, her throat is pretty big so I'm guessing she is close to spitting out the remaining fry? I say remaining because when I tried to remove her from the main tank to remove the fry from her mouth and separate them she spat out some of them while I was trying to catch her but kept the rest in her mouth. I have managed to by miracle separate all of the ones she spat out! (around 15 fry) I was actually hoping they would breed but I haven't got around to setting up spare tanks and so I am in a slightly sticky situation...

The fry I separated still have their yolk sacks they are moving but can't swim as of yet.

So my questions: will the fry I managed to separate survive in a box if I do water changes everyday until I set up a fry tank? Or do I need to buy a "fry net" and keep them in the main tank? What are my next steps in either situation?

How long will she hold the remaining fry? I have quiet a bit of rock work in there and I don't fancy my chances of catching the mother or the fry if they are free swimming. What are my next steps if I take this option?

Sorry for all the questions! This is the first time I have had fish fry.

Many thanks.


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

Marina Breeder Box is a great solution if available locally to you. Can also buy a small plastic/acrylic "critter carrier" or the like with the vented top, and put the fry into the small container and then sink it into your main tank. If going the route with the small plastic container, i would try to get it close to your return pump water to keep things circulating. A spare tank is a great option as well, however if you dont have the space, resources, or time to set up - -the breeder boxes are fantastic.

When all esle fails, leave them in the tank and let nature take its course.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

She will spit the rest in a couple days. Fry that cannot swim are best in a tumbler until they can.

I don't like to keep fry in a breeder net more than 7 days. A 10G or even better a 20G with filter and heater is the best option. How long before you can get those?

The adults can get the fry even if in a breeder net in the main tank. If you have no choice, put a layer of substrate in the bottom of the net so the adults cannot bite them through the net. The nets are very fine...it's not pretty to understand how they can do this but it is quite common.

If you ever want to save fry you will need to remove some/all rocks to catch the mom anyway...so if that is not an option...maybe you don't want to save fry? Nothing wrong with that.

Whether in a box or tank or bucket, you need filtration to clean and oxygenate and something to keep the water at 78 degrees. An air stone will oxygenate for an overnight period of time until you can get to the store.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

I would not worry to much about fry until you are set up to handle them. You should get plenty more opportunities.


----------



## sinapresents (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks for all the answers! I have had a hard time breeding them my 1st female twice had eggs but swallowed them so I added another female and it was pretty much instant with her. Because of my previous experience I thought I had plenty of time to sort out at least a 10G tank for the fry, I've bought the nets for the fry so I will do my best to catch them but the way the tank is set up it's not really an option to start moving stuff out and when I tried to catch the female she spat half of them and because I had nowhere to keep those fry they all died  (I tried the box thing but non of them made it through the night). I already have a 60L which I planned to use for this occasion but I have other fish in there which are due to move into a bigger tank which I haven't sourced yet. This is the first time ever any fish of mine have had fry.

How long till she has eggs again? My other female in the tank goes through her cycle but I don't if it's an issue of motherhood or that non of the males are mating with her. Also does anyone know how many eggs a peacock lays and do they usually all survive? Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Allow a couple of months. I would expect around 30 (could be 60) and all will survive.


----------



## sinapresents (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi again, I have managed to net my holding female!!! I left it a few days to get as close to the time she will spit as possible. I bought a box and drilled holes in the sides and I am leaving the box floating in the tank next to the filter outlet and I have put an airstone in it as well. The female is in the box I think she will spit in the next couple of days max. Will she be fine in there? Or is this a bad idea?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How big is the box? For two days she will survive. But won't the fry swim out the holes? And what will you do with the fry once they are spit?

I always figure I need a 20G long tank to raise the fry anyway, and she would be much more comfortable in that tank.


----------



## sinapresents (Jul 21, 2016)

The box is pretty small it's 1Gallon and the holes are tiny 1mm diameter. I want to keep the fry alive till I sort out my fry tank, should I get a bigger box in the meantime?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Holes small enough to keep the fry in may not provide the circulation and fresh, warm water you seek to give the mom.

How long will it take to sort out the fry tank? You could skip this batch and wait for the next.


----------



## sinapresents (Jul 21, 2016)

1 week, does it matter that if the tank had other fish in it previously that are not cichlids? Perhaps I will skip this lot I just don't want them to become food for the other fish if I can help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would probably skip. With every female producing 20-60 fry every other month you become reconciled to fry being food.

If you want to save them anyway and you will have a cycled 20G Long for them in 7 days then I would use a breeder net in the tank with a layer of substrate in the bottom.

As long as the previous residents were freshwater fish, you should be fine.


----------



## sinapresents (Jul 21, 2016)

Thats very true, this is also my first time dealing with fry so I was excited about it. I will have the tank ready in 7days then I have other tropical fish in there, I do have a net too but I was afraid even with the substrate they could pick at the fry through the sides? Also the net is smaller than the box I have the female in, would she be better off in the net?


----------

